# Insérer animation outlook 2011



## David REIN (9 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Je cherche à créer des mails dans lesquels je peux insérer soit un fichier GIF soit un fichier SWF
L'objectif étant de rendre un mail un peu dynamique et attrayant, genre carte de voeux électronique...
J'ai testé quelques conseils trouvés sur le WEb (de word à outlook, glisser le gif directement dans le corps de texte du mail...) mais rien n'y fait.
Merci par avance de vos bons conseils,
cordialement et meilleurs voeux 2014.


----------



## Aliboron (9 Janvier 2014)

Il faudrait que tu donnés quelques détails sur le contexte car les deux méthodes que tu évoques permettent d'obtenir ce que tu semble vouloir. 

L'insertion d'un gif animé dans le corps d'un message au format HTML ne donnera rien de visible lors de la composition du message, mais si tu l'enregistrer et le fermes, tu pourras le voir dans le dossier brouillon si je me souviens bien (au pire, tu te l'envoies comme test). 

La création d'un document dans Word puis l'envoi en publipostage ou via le menu "Fichier" permet de faire quelque chose de plus élaboré (c'est la méthode officielle pour faire des messages en HTML complexe avec Office). Et ça fonctionne très bien, mais on ne peut pas modifier le corps du message une fois dans Outlook, seulement ajouter l'objet et le destinataire. 

Tout ça fonctionne normalement sans problème, sous réserve que ta version soit à jour (donc en 14.3.9 actuellement) bien entendu et que Outlook soit ton logiciel de messagerie par défaut en ce qui concerne l'envoi depuis Word. 

Quels problèmes rencontrés-tu exactement lorsque tu fais ces manips ?


----------



## David REIN (9 Janvier 2014)

Pour être plus précis, je cherche à envoyer un mail contenant une image dont une ou plusieurs zones soient cliquables (lien vers une page web ou un mailto). J'ai un exemple si tu veux que je peux t'envoyer par mail.
Celui-ci présente une zone (image), dans laquelle des zones sont cliquables avec lien.
Ma première démarche qui fonctionne a été de mettre un lien sur l'image entière. Là je souhaiterai le mettre que sur une partie.
Ensuite je souhaiterai que certaine partie de mon image soient animée (type gif ou swf)
J'ai lu que les logiciels de mail (outlook et autre ne gèrent pas le flash) je suppose donc que je ne puisse pas mettre un fichier flash dans le corps du mail ?


----------



## Aliboron (9 Janvier 2014)

D'après ce que tu décris (qui est du coup assez loin d'un problème de gif animé), il te faut faire ton document dans Word 2011 puis l'envoyer, soit via le menu "Fichier" pour un envoi individuel, soit par publipostage.

A priori, si ça fonctionne dans le document sous Word 2011, ça devrait fonctionner une fois envoyé via Outlook 2011. Aussi bien les liens que les gifs animés, du moins chez les destinataires utilisant un logiciel de messagerie qui accepte le niveau de sophistication correspondant. Bref, des tests s'imposent... Qu'est-ce que ça donne chez toi, alors ?


----------



## David REIN (9 Janvier 2014)

Bon finalement je suis parti sur une solution qui est simple :
Comme tout le monde le sait, attacher un lien hypertexte à une image dans outlook 2011 oblige à passer par word 2011.
Du coup, dans word, dans mon image sur laquelle je posais mon lien, je crée une zone objet (je met transparent bourdure et fond) sur cet objet, je lui attache un lien hypertexte puis je groupe l'image et la zone créée, je sélectionne, copie et colle dans mon corps de mail => Seul la zone identifiée est un lien.
Toutefois j'ai toujours un couac avec les GIF :
le les met dans le corps du mail mais il ne s'anime pas. ??? bizzard.


----------



## Aliboron (10 Janvier 2014)

David REIN a dit:


> Toutefois j'ai toujours un couac avec les GIF :
> le les met dans le corps du mail mais il ne s'anime pas. ???


Rien de bizarre, en fait (après test). Je reprends après quelques vérifications car, de mémoire, je confondais un peu les comportements d'Entourage avec ceux d'Outlook 2011, et ai donc écrit quelques "âneries" (ma spécialité).

Alors, en fait dans Outlook 2011, on peut créer des liens hypertexte sur du texte, mais pas sur des images. Et Outlook 2011 ne sait pas créer directement de message HTML permettant l'animation des gifs (ce qu'Entourage savait faire). De toute façon, pour ce que tu cherches à faire (du moins pour ce que j'en ai compris) il te faut passer par Word et là, plus de problème !

Tu crées ton document, avec texte, couleurs, gifs animés avec ou sans liens, etc. Ensuite, tu vas soit créer un publipostage (si tu veux envoyer un message personnalisé à une liste de destinataires, par exemple) ou tu fais un envoi direct. Pour le publipostage, je passe les détails, c'est comme d'habitude (sauf qu'à la fin, on choisit de faire la fusion par message électronique, évidemment). Pour l'envoi direct, tu passes tout simplement par "Fichier" > "Partager" > "Envoyer au format HTML" et zou ! ça te crée un message (dans lequel tu peux déjà voir tes animations mais où tu ne peux apporter aucune modification dans le corps du message) auquel il ne manque qu'un objet et une adresse de destinataire.

Bref, rien de très complexe. Qu'est-ce qui cloche chez toi, par rapport à ces étapes ?


----------



## David REIN (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Merci pour toutes ces informations.
Résultat.... ça marche, j'ai du merdé un truc, je ne sais quoi.
le GIF ok, les liens OK, le tout à partir de word avec partage en format HTML. NICKEL
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h18 ----------

Me revoilà.
En fait tout n'est pas nickel : le mail envoyé, les utilisateur sous Iphone, Ipad, Mac, Imac lisent bien le doc avec animation gif et lien.
Les utilisateur sur Pc + outlook 2007 > GIF visible mais non animé, pas de lien.
En mode groupé ou non.
Dans le mode ou le doc sur word n'est pas groupé, ils s'affichent éclaté dans outlook 2007 PC
Dans le mode ou le doc est groupé, seul apparait le gif.

Pour infos Mon doc word se compose : 
une image nommée carte de voeux au format GIF dont une partie clignote
Une zone de texte qui est la zone à cliquer

Merci d'avance


----------



## Aliboron (10 Janvier 2014)

David REIN a dit:


> Les utilisateur sur Pc + outlook 2007 > GIF visible mais non animé, pas de lien.


C'est tout le problème de ce genre d'exercice. La compatibilité des commandes HTML reste assez aléatoire car beaucoup d'outils (et pas seulement ceux de Microsoft) s'écartent facilement des standards. En création et/ou en lecture.

C'est sans fin. Quand tu trouveras une solution qui fonctionne avec Outlook 2007, ça risque de ne plus fonctionner avec Outlook 2010, ou Outlook 2013, ou Mail, ou Thunderbird, ou Opera... Et ensuite il te restera le cas des gens qui lisent en webmail sur le site de l'hébergeur (et ça dépend des hébergeurs ET des navigateurs concernés).

Concrètement, fais des essais avec Thunderbird, qui est peut-être le logiciel de messagerie plus respectueux des standards, peut-être que ça sera plus "tout terrain"...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2014)

ce sera un vrai casse tête vu le nombre d'encodages ,  d'OS tous types ( mac pc , smartphones , tablettes)  , nombre d'outils de lecture ( clients emails , navigateurs) réglages par l'utilisateur , etc


----------



## David REIN (10 Janvier 2014)

merci de vos conseils,
Je pars sur du plus simple :
je crée mon image avec une partie clignotante en GIF
Je met un lien sur toute l'image dans word
Je balance via partage en html
Ca fera bien l'affaire comme cela.
merci


----------

